# Martin Logan - Which Model is good !!!



## Aquarian

Hey guys,

Heard some good views about these speakers from a friend of mine. He does own them but he seems very impressed about them. 

I checked their website, there are whole bunch of models available. I didnt know where to start, so thought I could get some info here. 

Which series or model in Martin Logan do you think is equivalent to ...... say...... Klipsch RF 7 II or RF 82
and am talking about all the speakers, Front, center, surround and subwoofer.

Thank you.


----------



## rab-byte

The RF line from klipsch (most actually) use a horn loaded tweeter. You'll likely want to look into a folded motion tweeter from Martin Logan. 

I'm running a motion30 center with motion15 rears. I'm very happy with them but I've mated them with ESL towers (Vantage). Your klipsch may sound brighter than the motion line but IMO the Logan's are less harsh for extended listening. 

As for subs you're fine with most any brand as subs have less need for a timber match. That said I love my depth, it's responsive and can keep up with the ESL panels which can be hard for some subwoofers to do. Not sure about your budget but the dynamo1500 and the new crop of balanced force subs from Martin Logan can be EQ'd with their PBK mic.


----------



## Aquarian

rab-byte said:


> The RF line from klipsch (most actually) use a horn loaded tweeter. You'll likely want to look into a folded motion tweeter from Martin Logan.
> 
> I'm running a motion30 center with motion15 rears. I'm very happy with them but I've mated them with ESL towers (Vantage). Your klipsch may sound brighter than the motion line but IMO the Logan's are less harsh for extended listening.
> 
> As for subs you're fine with most any brand as subs have less need for a timber match. That said I love my depth, it's responsive and can keep up with the ESL panels which can be hard for some subwoofers to do. Not sure about your budget but the dynamo1500 and the new crop of balanced force subs from Martin Logan can be EQ'd with their PBK mic.


Thank you for the info rab-byte 

I am more into Klipsch actually 
So I think am gonna stick with my choice :T


----------



## rab-byte

Give the motion 20 and motion 40 towers a listen. They still have a bright, clean sound; but they don't have an overly aggressive high like I find the Klipsch do. They'll also have a better defined mid bass vs the Klipsch. 

I prefer the motion 20 with a good sub to the motion 40 with no sub. A Rel would be a very nice pairing, as would a dynamo.


----------



## Aquarian

rab-byte said:


> Give the motion 20 and motion 40 towers a listen. They still have a bright, clean sound; but they don't have an overly aggressive high like I find the Klipsch do. They'll also have a better defined mid bass vs the Klipsch.
> 
> I prefer the motion 20 with a good sub to the motion 40 with no sub. A Rel would be a very nice pairing, as would a dynamo.


Rel & Dynamo ???? never heard of them 
could you give some info about them ??


----------



## rab-byte

Rel is a subwoofer brand. They are distributed in the us by sumiko. 

Dynamo is the entry level subwoofers by Martin Logan. They are entry level only because of how big and crazy their subs can get.


----------



## Andre

I have heard the REL, I find them very musical when accompanied by the right main speaker (I heard them with Magnapan's), REL's want you to use their internal crossover so you wouldn't run a subwoofer cable to them rather the mains speakers cables would go from the amp to it L&R high level inputs then from there to the speakers. I don't find them that great for the money when it comes to HT

At True Martin Logan is and electrostatic speaker where as the Klipsch are horn loaded. They have a Very different sound character, only you can decide which you like better, hopefully you can find someplaces to audition both.

Martin Logans (except for the entry level ones Rab mentions) can be very expensive, 2X plus more expensive then the Klipsch (unless you go with the Klipsch paladiums, which are very expensive).

If you find you like the sound of the MLs you can buy refurbished. 

For the cost of a ML sub I feel there are much better candidates out there from HSU and SVS


----------



## rab-byte

He was looking for a voice match to existing Klipsch speakers. 

I'm agree the SVS and HSU make great subwoofers and are a very good bang for your buck, that said the dynamo 700 or 1000 (replaced the original Dynamo and Abyss) both support down or forward firing configuration and can be used wired or wireless. The fact they're sealed means that can also be loaded into a cabinet or bottom shelf if needed. 

Aside from their flexibility in configuration, they are made to keep up with the ESL line from Martin Logan. That makes then much more responsive than other subwoofers. Yes 100% you can get much louder subs for the money, but they are a good value if you're looking for overall performance. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Aquarian

rab-byte said:


> Rel is a subwoofer brand. They are distributed in the us by sumiko.
> 
> Dynamo is the entry level subwoofers by Martin Logan. They are entry level only because of how big and crazy their subs can get.


Ok ... got it Rab


----------



## Aquarian

Andre said:


> I have heard the REL, I find them very musical when accompanied by the right main speaker (I heard them with Magnapan's), REL's want you to use their internal crossover so you wouldn't run a subwoofer cable to them rather the mains speakers cables would go from the amp to it L&R high level inputs then from there to the speakers. I don't find them that great for the money when it comes to HT
> 
> At True Martin Logan is and electrostatic speaker where as the Klipsch are horn loaded. They have a Very different sound character, only you can decide which you like better, hopefully you can find someplaces to audition both.
> 
> Martin Logans (except for the entry level ones Rab mentions) can be very expensive, 2X plus more expensive then the Klipsch (unless you go with the Klipsch paladiums, which are very expensive).
> 
> If you find you like the sound of the MLs you can buy refurbished.
> 
> For the cost of a ML sub I feel there are much better candidates out there from HSU and SVS


Thanx Andre 

For giving a clarity on the price structure, as I said before that I am mostly into Klipsch, I think I'll stick to that decision, and yes, I am going for a SVS Sub.
Its only the speakers that I chose Klipsch for Subs it is definitely SVS. I had a demo of the SVS sub PB 12 NSD and that itself was AWESOME, I wonder how a PB 13 Ultra would sound, unfortunately the store in my city does not have a PB 13 Ultra for a demo. It was at that moment that I decided I will go with SVS Sub only, be it PB 12 NSD or PB 13 Ultra :sn:

I like Klipsch Reference series, I feel RF 82's and if budget permits RF 7 II are enough for me, I had a demo of both the speakers and liked them very much.


----------



## Aquarian

rab-byte said:


> He was looking for a voice match to existing Klipsch speakers.
> 
> I'm agree the SVS and HSU make great subwoofers and are a very good bang for your buck, that said the dynamo 700 or 1000 (replaced the original Dynamo and Abyss) both support down or forward firing configuration and can be used wired or wireless. The fact they're sealed means that can also be loaded into a cabinet or bottom shelf if needed.
> 
> Aside from their flexibility in configuration, they are made to keep up with the ESL line from Martin Logan. That makes then much more responsive than other subwoofers. Yes 100% you can get much louder subs for the money, but they are a good value if you're looking for overall performance.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Yes Rab, I was looking for an equal match for Klipsch RF 82's or RF 7 II in ML.
after discussing with you guys, I got a clarity on sticking with my decision for Klipsch.
as I said in previous post, for subs I am going for an SVS sub 

Thank you for guiding me and helping to understand


----------

